# Galego e catalão mais parecidos com português europeu ou brasileiro?



## xiskxisk

Eu penso que o português brasileiro tem uma pronúncia mais parecida com o espanhol por abrirem mais as vogais, no entanto descobri que o galego e o catalão soam surpreendentemente mais parecidos ao português europeu.

Deixo alguns exemplos para ouvirem e dizerem o que acham:

*Português Europeu*
1.Zeca Afonso - Grândola, Vila Morena (vídeo)

2. João Portugal - Quero-te Abraçar

3.Luís Represas - Da Próxima Vez


*Catalão*
4.Els Pets-Bona Nit amb lletra

5.Els Pets - Pau

6. Antonia Font - alegria
7. Antònia Font - Me sobren paraules
8. Hakuna Matata - Versió en Català
9. Els pets - Por (lletra)
10. Els Catarres - Vull estar amb tu

*Galego*
11. Bem Falado - Alunos de Maçaricos recolhem tradiçom oral
12. A Carolina- Música Tradicional Galega
13. Pousa, Pousa - A Roda
14. Bem Falado - Como falam no Gerês?

*Bónus: Ladino*
15.Ladino- Esther Levi- לאדינו
16. 200 ancianos mantienen vivo el idioma ladino en Israel
17. Ladino - Eliezer Papo - לאדינו
18. Bienvenidos al kanal de la Autoridad Nasionala del Ladino i su Kultura

Os vídeos estão numerados para ser mais fácil comentar algum em específico.


----------



## Ari RT

Pergunta difícil... e cheia de oportunidades para as mais divergentes opiniões. Sugiro abrir o fio como discussão cultural.
Não tenho qualquer formação em fonologia. Portanto, tudo o que eu diga serão ilações de um leigo.
Vivi na Espanha. Para meus ouvidos, o catalão sempre pareceu mais aproximado, em termos de sonoridade, ao Português de Portugal que ao do Brasil. Assim como o valenciano, saborosíssimo ao ouvido, com um molho afrancesado. Um brasileiro medianamente culto entende bastante bem o valenciano, mas não o catalão.
Surpreendeu-me na Galícia a relutância das pessoas em usar o Galego. Pareciam querer sempre falar comigo em Espanhol. Talvez minha pronúncia do Português, abrasileirada, lhes fosse estranha ou pouco clara. Também o Galego me pareceu, em termos de sonoridade, mais próximo ao Português de Portugal, mas já a, digamos, meio caminho das nossas vogais e dos nossos "erres". No vídeo em Maçaricos eu esperava compreender melhor as pessoas mais velhas, mas as falas dos adolescentes me pareceram mais claras. Compreenderei se os amigos Portugueses considerarem que o Galego se assemelha ao Português Brasileiro. Na verdade, notamos as diferenças, ou aquilo em que a sonoridade se AFASTA da nossa, enquanto as semelhanças passam sem serem notadas.
Já o Ladino eu sempre achei, e sempre afirmei aos amigos, que soa como um brasileiro falando Espanhol (com algumas palavras diferentes, é claro). Amigos espanhóis já me disseram o mesmo, que o programa em Ladino da rádio espanhola teria a mesma sonoridade da nossa fala.
Insisto, o que vai acima é uma impressão puramente pessoal e fruto de observação completamente empírica. Posso estar longe da verdade científica, mas é como eu ouço.


----------



## Vanda

Bem, não vou me dar ao trabalho de assitir todos os vídeos, só vou falar da minha percepção.
Quando estive na região catalã, semprei achei, e comentei como uma ex-moderadora catalã, que eu achava mais parecido ao português do que ao espanhol (escrito).
Agora, assistindo ao seriado Merlí, continuo achando mais parecido com português - com algumas expressões francesas. No caso me refiro ao vocabulário, não à pronúncia, apesar de também não ter tido dificuldades em entender.

Edit: Esqueci de dizer que me soa (o catalão) mais fácil de entender do que o português europeu (nos primeiros minutos até o ouvido acostumar com o sotaque).


----------



## guihenning

Por um tempo, eu achava que esse falar com as vogais fechadas fosse uma característica das línguas ibéricas, com exceção do castelhano. Há um tempo, assisti a um documentário francês sobre o provençal e fiquei espantado com as semelhanças fonéticas que têm conosco. Já ali a minha teoria ia abaixo, porque o provençal não é, como se sabe, uma língua ibérica. Por me faltarem recursos para investigar melhor todos esses falares, fiquei intrigado. Tempo depois, agora já na Suíça, tive a oportunidade de ouvir falantes nativos do grisão/romanche, que é um grupo de dialetos ladino-ocidentais e talvez a língua mais vernacular da Suíça. O falar geral não se assemelha a nada que eu conheça, mas algumas palavras, pronunciadas isoladamente, sim. “merda”, por exemplo, soa como se um português dissesse. O último ‘a’ é fechado como o nosso, o que também acontece em provençal. Creio que o catalão também tenha algo similar ou igual, assim como todas essas línguas ibéricas e dialetos, incluindo a nossa, têm um sistema vocálico até que bem elaborado, bem distante daquele sistema espanhol. O interessante aqui é que o português tem homófonos com quase todas essas línguas, mas o português e o espanhol não têm nenhuma palavra que se escreva e se pronuncie igualmente, por isso acho sempre que não há comparação entre a pronúncia lusa/brasileira e a espanhola. É verdade que abrimos mais as vogais, mas me parece mais sensato comparar línguas com fenômenos fonéticos afins a comparar duas línguas que embora partilhem muito, não se assemelham na pronúncia.
Quanto as impressões pessoais, o galego de Gerês me pareceu bem inteligível, e até bem parecido com o português do Brasil. Dos outros vídeos que vi, a pronúncia me parece ser mais aparentada ao português luso, embora eu detecte vários castelhanismos na pronúncia o que, a ouvidos mais “leigos”, possa soar a português europeu pela dificuldade de inteligibilidade, não exatamente pela pronúncia afim. O catalão das músicas me pareceu até bem similar ao português europeu, principalmente aquele mais ao norte, sem ser o português nortenho por excelência. Se bem que ainda há uma boa dose de influência espanhola no sotaque catalão.
Parece que todas essas línguas vêm evoluindo ao longo dos séculos em direção ao fechamento das vogais e redução vocálica, vários schwas, etc. O português do Brasil compartilha boa parte dos fenômenos, só não na mesma intensidade, o que pode indicar que vários desses fenômenos já se observavam há quatrocentos, quinhentos anos. Em 1400, os filólogos italianos já chamavam atenção para o ‘o’ de Portugal que se pronunciava como ‘u’ e não puro como o ‘o’ italiano.
No Brasil, em falares mais caipiras ou menos prestigiados do ponto de vista normativo, há pronúncias com maior redução vocálica, mas todas essas pronúncias são vistas, aos olhos do brasileiro comum, como caipirescas. Eu tenho a impressão de que houve uma abertura vocálica no português do Brasil que teve a sua origem nas camadas mais abastadas da sociedade, fazendo com que a pronúncia mais ‘fechada’ soasse campesina. “milhór” soa caipira, mas “mElhór” não. Assim como “dEpois” é “normal”, mas “djipôis” não exatamente. Não que isso reflita incisivamente no sotaque, mas é algo que realmente me põe a pensar. Parece ter havido um processo de abertura vocálica que foi de encontro à tendência, eu diria natural, do português, mesmo aquele do Brasil.
Por último, quando fui ao Museu da Língua Portuguesa, havia trechos e relatos dos indígenas dizendo que os brancos tinham falar calmo e sisudo, o que muita gente costuma associar à pronúncia brasuca. Mas seria insensato dizer que os portugueses “falavam assim”, porque é impossível precisar donde vinham e se falavam um português mais neutral ou dialetal. É também sabido que boa parte dos colonos vinham do Sul de Portugal, o que até hoje reflete similaridades fonéticas. Quanto ao espanhol, se não fosse pela similitude sintática, poderia bem ter um ramo de classificação só para si, pois é a única língua da peninsula ibérica que não compartilha nenhum fenômeno fonético, no quesito vocálico, com as outras todas.


----------



## gato radioso

Mas não achais muito diferente a fonética portuguesa -que tem muitos sons nasais, o mesmo do que o francês- à fonética catalã? É sobre tudo, a forma de entoar as frases é muito diferente, por exemplo, em português a vogal tónica é muito mais forte do que a sílaba consecutiva e não me parece que seja o mesmo caso em catalão.


----------



## ze do rock

Oi pessoal, 
Alô pessoal,

Eu descobri que eu ja tive nesse forum, então não sou realmente novo aqui. de cualquer forma, eu vou escrever paralelamente em português, que vai evoluir devagarzinho pro brazileis, e em europano, que é uma mistura de todas línguas europeias. mas no modo progressivo, escrevendo em 5 línguas da europa ocidental que vão convergir ao europan.

Ich hab entdeckt, dass ich in diesem forum schon war, also bin ich nicht wirklich neu hier. anyway i'll write parallelly in portugase, which will slowly evolve to brazileis, and in europano, which is a mix of all european languages. mais dans le mode progressif: je vais écrire en 5 languas de l'europa occidental, qui vont convergir a l'europan.

Uma vez eu peguei um texto de uma página em catalão, pacei ele pruma scrita fonetica (o que me interessa é a LINGUA, ou seja o que é falado, e nao o que é scrito), traduzi ele pro francês, espanhol, português de Portugal e português do Brasil, ou melhor, pro brazileis. o português do Brasil seria nece caso a língua oficial do Brasil, que se aprend na scola, encuanto que o brazileis é o que se fala na rua, sem a preocupassao de falar "certo": eu vi eli, as casa azul, etc.

Una vez cojí un texto de una págin en catalán, la pasé a una scrita fonetic (o que me interessa é a LINGUA, ou seja o que é falado, e nao o que é scrito), übasetzte es ins francishe, espanishe, Portugal- e brasilien-portugasishe, also ins "brazileis" ("brasilishe"). in dise case i would sey dat Brazil portugase is the oficiale langua in Brazil, wat you lern in scool, waile brazileis is wat you speak on the strat, withaut worrying abaut speaking "correctly": eu vi ele ("jai vu il"), as casa azul (comm in fransais, la plural ist montree seulment dans el article). 

O nível di diferensa do catalao pras 4 línguas era cuasi o mesmo pras 4, mais a língua qui chegou mais perto do catalão foi o portugueis di Portugal. principalment porkê tanto no catalão como no portugueis as vogais átonas sao cuasi todas shwas (akeli â átono, a vogal obscura, como o A portugueis im 'fazia' (f(â)zía), muito fraco cuasi disaparecendo), i tanto O como U são um /u/ frakinho (eu pud'ria). i como ixist muinto mais vogais átonas ki tônicas...

la diference nivel del catalán pra las 4 linguas era casi la mismo pra las 4, mas la lingua ki llegó mas cerca del catalán fué la portugués de Portugal. principalment porkee tanto na catalao como na português as vocais átonas sao cuasi todas shwas (das unbetonte a, auch indiferenzvocal genannt, wi das E im deutshen 'vogel', das cuasi vershwindet). e since der ar much plus unstressee ki stressee vocales...

Uma caracteristica ki o catalaniano tem im comum co francian i o brazileis é a perda do R final: matar i apareixer si pronunciam 'matá' i 'âpârâxê'. o catalaniano vai até mais lonj i pronuncia ki nem caipira ou ignorant no brasil: doctor é pronunciado 'doctô', estranger é pronunciado 'estranhê'.

Un caracteristica ki la catalaniano ha in comun co la francian et la brasilian ist la perde du R final: oni pronunce 'matar' y 'apareixer' como 'matá' y 'âpârâxê'. la catalaniano go meme mais distantlik e pronunce como caipira ou ignorant in brasil: doctor é pronuncee 'doctô', estranger é pronuncet 'estranhê'.

O galego pra mim é um portunhol, como eli é falado por espanis ki tentam falar portugalian, ou seja, uma língua com vocabulário portugalian i pronúncia espanian.
gallego is pro mi as portugalian, as es is spikee bai espanis wenn lis versuke zu spik portugalian, das ist, a sprache co portugaliano vocabular und espaniano prononciacion. 

O A é sempri /a/ como no espanian (i nunca /â/, o /ai/ (eli faiz u arrois), o /u/ (eu num sei) comu nu brasilian), a confusaum di B i V é comu nu espanian i nu nort di portugal, u C comu nu portugalian. 
A is alwen /a/ as in espanian (e never /â/, or /ai/ (eli faiz u arrois), or /u/ (eu num sei), as in brazilian), la confucion de B e V is as in espanian e na norde de portugal, C is as in portugalian.  

U galegu num diferencia entri vogau aberta i fechada (ê/é, ô/ó), comu nu espanian, u G di 'gente' elis screvim cum X, xente, u L é espanian (L mesmu, i naum "L scuru" comu im portugal o /u/, comu nu Brasil), u N é comu nu espanian i naum nazau comu nu portugalian, u R é vibradu na língua, o seja, ta mais pru portugaliano di portugal, ja ki la pelu menus u R ki num é segidu pur vogau é pronunciadu acin.

Galiciano diferencen no inter opet e cerrada vocales (ê/é, ô/ó), as in espanian, G de 'gente' /Z/ lis screve co X, 'xente', L is espanian (is reali L, e non "oscuro L" as in portugal or /u/ as in brazil), N is as in espanian e no nazal as in portugalian, R is vibree na lingua, dat is, lu is plu nir tu la portugal portugalian, coze der auminu la R dat is no fologee bai vocal is pronunsee so. 

u S é /s/, tamen cuandu num ta acompanhadu pur vogau, u ki é mais parecidu cum u ki a maioria dus brazileru falum (i naum uch chiaduch portuguesech, cariocach, paraensech).    

S is /s/, oso wen is non acompanee bai vocal, wat is plu similar tu wat la mouste brazilis spik (bes la sh-sh du pople de portugal, rio, norde de brazil...). 

Prus galegu dev se mais difíciu di intender portugueis di portugal, mais issu naum pur mais o menus similaridad, i sim purkê a língua di portugal é difíciu di intender pra cuauker um, du jeitu ki elis comi vogau. nu brazil si comi uma vogau akí, uma consoant alí, im portugal todas consoant ficum i cuazi todas voau dizapareci. 

Pro la galicis, comprending Portugal portugaliano mus bi plu difisil, ma dat is no coze plus o minu similaritee, ma coze la lingua de Portugal is plu difisile tu comprende pro ali, coze lis manja cuazi ale vocal. in Brazil oni manjar a vocal hir, a consonante der, in Portugal ale consonante stei e cuazi ale vocal disapar. 

ah, tem um vídeu meu na youtube sobre a língua portugalian, 
ah, ai a video de mi abaut la portugaliano lingua, hir go la saite con el index: 
Tem tamben vídeu sobre Arjentina i a língua aleman.
Ai oso video abaut Arjentina e la deutshe lingua. 

chau chau







​


----------



## pfaa09

Respondendo à questão do título do post, eu diria que há uma mistura de ambos com a balança a inclinar-se mais para o Pt Br.
Isso é mais notório quando os ouvimos a falar a nossa língua.
Se quiserem ouvir um catalão a falar português, aconselho este vídeo (youtube) --> Guillem Cabestany - Universo Porto - Entrevista
Para ouvir um galego a falar português, aconselho este vídeo (youtube) --> Universo Porto Entrevista Moncho López

Depois de ouvirem um pouco cada um deles, podem ter a vossa opinião.


----------



## ze do rock

Eu não sei se se pode tirar alguma conclusão dessas entrevistas. O catalão fala portunhol no sentido de um espanhol que lê o português e fala de acordo (com as regras espanholas). O galego fala a mesma coisa, só que já é a língua dele... ele diz 'talento' como /ta'lento/, nao como no pt-pt ou pt-br /ta'lent(u)/. o S que nao é acompanhado de vogal é /s/, nao /S/ (ch), mas ele não engole o S do plural, por exemplo. ele diz 'não' como /nâuN/, não como o /nuN/ brasileiro (eu num sei). o R não antevocálico é como no pt-pt, não como no pt-br. claro, ele não come vogais átonas como no pt-pt, aí ele é mais parecido com o pt-br, que só engole vogais átonas em certos casos. mas no fim fica elas por elas...

PS. eu não tinha lido que nao pode botar link aqui, agora sumiu, mas me disseram que eu posso explicar como procurar. Bom, pra achar os vídeos sobre a língua portuguesa (e a aleman) pode ir no youtube e entrar com "zé do rock" e "landes e linguas".
​


----------



## Dymn

Não tenho muita familiaridade com o português brasileiro, mais posso dizer que o europeu lembra-me muito do meu catalão natal, concretamente do oriental, ou seja, a variedade que fala-se en Barcelona e a maioria da Catalunha.

Com a queda de muitas vogais finais e a redução vocálica de /a e o/ em /ɐ ɨ u/ respetivamente, além doutras características como o 'l' que tambén parece-se, e a prosódia mesmo, embora reconheço que a catalã pode soar castelhanizada entre os mais jovens.

O catalão ocidental, que inclui o valenciano, não tem redução vocálica, então pode soar mais semelhante ao sotaque brasileiro, ou ao castelhano e o italiano.

O galego que escuto na TVG parece-me muito castelhanizado, mas suponho que o sotaque entre a gente maior nos povos deve ser mais perto do português, sobretudo o falado no norte.

Podem corrigir os meus erros, que seguramente serão muitos


----------



## jazyk

Muito bem escrito, só com excesso de ênclises:

que o europeu lembra-me - que o europeu me lembra
que também parece-se - que também se parece
variedade que fala-se - variedade que se fala

Outros detalhes:
en Barcelona - em Barcelona
maioria da Catalunha - maior parte da Catalunha
embora reconheço - embora reconheça
gente maior - gente (mais) idosa, gente mais velha
nos povos - nos povoados, nas povoações, nas aldeias, no interior


----------



## Dymn

Pensava que esse era o uso que fazia o português europeu 

Obrigado pelo resto das correções.


----------



## jazyk

Não. Pronomes interrogativos e relativos, conjuções subordinativas, palavras de significado negativo e mais alguns fatores exigem a próclise.


----------



## Nuxo

Dymn said:


> Pensava que esse era o uso que fazia o português europeu
> 
> Obrigado pelo resto das correções.


Já se passaram alguns anos, mas não podia deixar de comentar. Quanto às correções que lhe fizeram a parte de "me lembra" não é usado em Português de Portugal e será como o Dymn tinha escrito. Outro exemplo é o "e a maioria da Catalunha", por cá diríamos "na maioria da Catalunha" ou "na maior parte".
Quanto à pergunta feita, a base da língua Portuguesa e Galega é a mesma - Galaico-Português, logo são muito parecidas. No Norte de Portugal junto à fronteira com a Galiza a grande maioria, para não dizer todos, entende muito bem o que o outro quer dizer.
Quanto ao Catalão como nativo de Português de Portugal acho a sonoridade tão parecida que até é estranho ouvir. As vogais fechadas, a melodia e algumas palavras ditas da mesma maneira. Acho que um bom exemplo é esta belíssima canção que é um clássico tradicional da Catalunha, soa tanto mas tanto a Português que quando ouvi pensei que era um artista nacional.
joan manuel serrat - el testament de amelia


----------



## Dymn

Dymn said:


> mais posso dizer que o europeu lembra-me





Nuxo said:


> Quanto às correções que lhe fizeram a parte de "me lembra" não é usado em Português de Portugal e será como o Dymn tinha escrito.


Mas com o "_que_" há próclise, não há? _O europeu lembra-me_... mas _que o europeu me lembra_, certo?_ _



pfaa09 said:


> Se quiserem ouvir um catalão a falar português, aconselho este vídeo (youtube) --> Guillem Cabestany - Universo Porto - Entrevista





ze do rock said:


> O catalão fala portunhol no sentido de um espanhol que lê o português e fala de acordo (com as regras espanholas).


Pois... Por exemplo tanto em catalão (central) quanto em português (europeu) _que _é lido /kə/ mas ele diz /ke/. Acho pena mas bom, ele fala uma mistura muito esquisita com muitos erros mais graves do que isto, e eu não sou ninguém para julgar.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Mas com o "_que_" há próclise, não há? _O europeu lembra-me_... mas _que o europeu me lembra_, certo?_ _



Certo, embora a regra não seja sempre respeitada. Segundo a norma, o '_que_', quer seja pronome relativo, quer conjunção integrante, atrai o pronome oblíquo.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

ze do rock said:


> Eu não sei se se pode tirar alguma conclusão dessas entrevistas. O catalão fala portunhol no sentido de um espanhol que lê o português e fala de acordo (com as regras espanholas). O galego fala a mesma coisa, só que já é a língua dele... ele diz 'talento' como /ta'lento/, nao como no pt-pt ou pt-br /ta'lent(u)/. o S que nao é acompanhado de vogal é /s/, nao /S/ (ch), mas ele não engole o S do plural, por exemplo. ele diz 'não' como /nâuN/, não como o /nuN/ brasileiro (eu num sei). o R não antevocálico é como no pt-pt, não como no pt-br. claro, ele não come vogais átonas como no pt-pt, aí ele é mais parecido com o pt-br, que só engole vogais átonas em certos casos. mas no fim fica elas por elas...
> 
> PS. eu não tinha lido que nao pode botar link aqui, agora sumiu, mas me disseram que eu posso explicar como procurar. Bom, pra achar os vídeos sobre a língua portuguesa (e a aleman) pode ir no youtube e entrar com "zé do rock" e "landes e linguas".



Brasileiros só usamos «num» como sinónimo informal de «não» ANTES DE VERBOS.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> mas o português e o espanhol não têm nenhuma palavra que se escreva e se pronuncie igualmente



Li a afirmação já há algum tempo e volta e meia fico tentando encontrar uma palavra que seja assim.

Não seria “ser” uma delas? Alguns hispanofalantes parece que “abrem” mais a letra é, mas muitos pronunciam a palavra parece que exatamente como nós.


----------



## Ari RT

Depende de a que altura queremos truncar o raciocínio. Palavras cognatas e escritas igualmente há muitas. Já quanto à pronúncia, temos em PT mais sons vocálicos que em ES. Se formos estritos quanto a esse critério, realmente não haverá pronúncias iguais, como não haverá pronúncias iguais dentro de Portugal ou do Brasil por mero efeito dos sotaques, para não falar das diferenças entre os falantes desses dois países ou entre esses dois e os africanos. Por exemplo, hispanohablantes e lusófonos entenderão imediatamente as palavras-chave dessa minha postagem:
Depende
altura 
queremos
truncar
raciocínio (muda o acento gráfico)
escritas
igualmente (muda o som do L para o Brasil)
vocálicos
critério (muda o acento gráfico)
realmente (muda o som do L para o Brasil)
como
dentro
Portugal (muda o som do L para o Brasil)
para 
entre
países (muda o acento gráfico)
E olhem que eu fui exigente, diferenciei africãnos de africános. Se o critério fosse o mútuo entendimento, essa e mais algumas outras palavras passariam a fazer parte da lista. Se for a pronúncia estrita, mesmo dentro de um mesmo país será difícil encontrar palavras escritas e pronunciadas da mesma forma.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Olà
Pessoalmente, parece-me que a pronúncia do catalão e do português não é tão semelhante, apesar de muitas pessoas concordarem  nisso.  Os fonemas vocálicos do português são catorze e apenas oito em catalão. Nesta língua  não existem as vogais nasais, nomeadamente_ em_ e _am_ e o_ i_ fechado ɨ (pelo menos no catalão padrão), um dos sons mais difíceis para mim. Até a entoação da língua me parece bem diferente. É verdade que os dois idiomas compartilham alguns traços comuns, tais como o som do L e as vogais reduzidas, mas em geral acho que o catalão é mais fácil de pronunciar, se calhar porque é tão parecido com alguns dialetos da Itália do Norte. 
Para mim também o galego que se ouve na televisão soa muito castelhanizado  e pouco natural, mas nas zonas rurais, nas aldeias e vilas fala-se normalmente de maneira muito mais autêntica e tradicional.


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Li a afirmação já há algum tempo e volta e meia fico tentando encontrar uma palavra que seja assim.
> 
> Não seria “ser” uma delas? Alguns hispanofalantes parece que “abrem” mais a letra é, mas muitos pronunciam a palavra parece que exatamente como nós.


Na verdade eu fui muito peremptório e deveria ter sido mais específico. Deve haver monossílabos que se pronunciem igualmente (e talvez seja "ser" um deles), mas, de resto, não haverá homógrafas que sejam também homófonas. Pelo menos a mim não me ocorre agora nenhuma…


----------



## gato radioso

¿Mar?


----------



## Ari RT

Sábado!


----------



## Ari RT

Abri o Don Quijote e estou no índice:
- aventura
- capítulo
- dignos
- estupenda
- pastora
- versos desesperados
- pastor
- topar
- contadas
- acabada
- mundo
- ricas
- cura
- sacar
- impertinente
- tinto
- discurso
- armas, letras
- mulas
Isso apenas no índice.
Concordo desde logo que haja nuances nas pronúncias, especialmente nas vogais, algo mais abertas aqui e acolá. Mas acredito que essas nuances sejam de magnitude comparável às diferenças entre falantes da mesma língua em regiões diferentes. Por exemplo, "contadas" e "acabada" terão na Andaluzia um "a" final mais curto (com o "s" da primeira quase desaparecido) que em Castilla ou nas Américas; "digno" e "discurso" terão "d" distinto em diferentes partes do Brasil. Diferenças desse porte e abaixo são, ao meu critério, negligenciáveis.


----------



## olivinha

Ari RT said:


> Abri o Don Quijote e estou no índice:
> - aventura
> - capítulo
> - dignos
> - estupenda
> - pastora
> - versos desesperados
> - pastor
> - topar
> - contadas
> - acabada
> - mundo
> - ricas
> - cura
> - sacar
> - impertinente
> - tinto
> - discurso
> - armas, letras
> - mulas
> Isso apenas no índice.
> Concordo desde logo que haja nuances nas pronúncias, especialmente nas vogais, algo mais abertas aqui e acolá. Mas acredito que essas nuances sejam de magnitude comparável às diferenças entre falantes da mesma língua em regiões diferentes. Por exemplo, "contadas" e "acabada" terão na Andaluzia um "a" final mais curto (com o "s" da primeira quase desaparecido) que em Castilla ou nas Américas; "digno" e "discurso" terão "d" distinto em diferentes partes do Brasil. Diferenças desse porte e abaixo são, ao meu critério, negligenciáveis.


Ari, eu eliminaria as palavras que comecem por r. A pronúncia de "rica", por exemplo, para a grande maioria dos brasileiros equivale na escrita em espanhol a "jica". E definitivamente, também eliminaria as palavras com "v", como "aventura". No caso de "versos desesperados", as pronuncias do "v" e do "e" em "versos" são distintas em português e espanhol. A pronuncia do primeiro "s" de desesperado também.
Uma nota para "digno". Este tipo de g, muitos espanhóis o pronunciam como [x] o [h]. A pronúncia oficial ou padrão é [ ˈdiɣ.no ], em ambos casos diferentes da pronúncia brasileira.

Mas sinceramente, da sua lista, as únicas palavras que eu pronuncio da mesma maneira tanto em português como em espanhol são "cura" e "acabada".


----------



## meencantesp

olivinha said:


> Ari, eu eliminaria as palavras que comecem por r. A pronúncia de "rica", por exemplo, para a grande maioria dos brasileiros equivale na escrita em espanhol a "jica". E definitivamente, também eliminaria as palavras com "v", como "aventura". No caso de "versos desesperados", as pronuncias do "v" e do "e" em "versos" são distintas em português e espanhol. A pronuncia do primeiro "s" de desesperado também.
> Uma nota para "digno". Este tipo de g, muitos espanhóis o pronunciam como [x] o [h]. A pronúncia oficial ou padrão é [ ˈdiɣ.no ], em ambos casos diferentes da pronúncia brasileira.
> 
> Mas sinceramente, da sua lista, as únicas palavras que eu pronuncio da mesma maneira tanto em português como em espanhol são "cura" e "acabada".



No meu caso, a única é “sacar”. E isso em leituras, porque na fala cotidiana eu e a maioria dos brasileiros pronunciamos “sacá”.


----------



## olivinha

meencantesp said:


> No meu caso, a única é “sacar”. E isso em leituras, porque na fala cotidiana eu e a maioria dos brasileiros pronunciamos “sacá”.


Não é o meu caso; pronúncia do r final não é a mesma para mim.


----------



## Ari RT

Este fio começou comparando a sonoridade entre línguas distintas. Por isso escolhi como critério para meu raciocínio as diferenças de grande porte. Os detalhes pequenos, esses distinguem entre falantes da mesma língua.
As questões que eu proponho são: O que é pequeno? Quanto é grande? Qual a magnitude das diferenças que nos autorizam a carimbar duas pronúncias como distintas?
Eu assumi um critério, admito, bastante complacente. Se duas pronúncias podem ser identificadas como apontando para a mesma palavra, depois de filtrado o sotaque...

Em ES o duplo LL se pronuncia de mil modos. Essas são diferenças intra-línguas. Quem pronuncia "botelha" e "boteja" fala a mesma língua, não há que se falar em diferenças entre línguas por enquanto. As entre-línguas que procuro são daí para mais amplas. Admito que busquei o extremo do raciocínio para melhor ilustrá-lo. E que sempre se poderá argumentar pela existência de um ES platino e outro europeu. Mas caímos no mesmo embaraço. Há um ES europeu salmantino e outro andaluz? Há um andaluz sevilhano e outro da costa del sol? "Pescadito" e "pecaíto" são ou não a mesma coisa? Granada e "granáa"?

Sob meu critério complacente são a mesma coisa e, consequentemente, a lista de homófonas será enorme. Por outro lado, se colocarmos cada fala no analisador de espectro, nem meu vizinho fala igual a mim. A solução está em algum lugar entre esses dois extremos. Na minha opinião, para comparar duas línguas devemos buscar diferenças fonéticas de porte superior ao daquelas existentes dentro de uma mesma língua (pode ser menor que o LL, não sou tão radical). De resto, estamos dizendo a mesma coisa com palavras diferentes.

Arquimedes teria dito "- Dêem-me uma alavanca suficientemente grande e um ponto de apoio adequado e eu moverei o mundo". Eu digo "- Dêem-me um critério adequado e eu demonstrarei qualquer coisa". A diferença está nos critérios. Quanto "desvio" é necessário para ser "diferente"?


----------



## RodrigoFV

Ari RT said:


> Este fio começou comparando a sonoridade entre línguas distintas. Por isso escolhi como critério para meu raciocínio as diferenças de grande porte. Os detalhes pequenos, esses distinguem entre falantes da mesma língua.
> As questões que eu proponho são: O que é pequeno? Quanto é grande? Qual a magnitude das diferenças que nos autorizam a carimbar duas pronúncias como distintas?
> Eu assumi um critério, admito, bastante complacente. Se duas pronúncias podem ser identificadas como apontando para a mesma palavra, depois de filtrado o sotaque...
> 
> Em ES o duplo LL se pronuncia de mil modos. Essas são diferenças intra-línguas. Quem pronuncia "botelha" e "boteja" fala a mesma língua, não há que se falar em diferenças entre línguas por enquanto. As entre-línguas que procuro são daí para mais amplas. Admito que busquei o extremo do raciocínio para melhor ilustrá-lo. E que sempre se poderá argumentar pela existência de um ES platino e outro europeu. Mas caímos no mesmo embaraço. Há um ES europeu salmantino e outro andaluz? Há um andaluz sevilhano e outro da costa del sol? "Pescadito" e "pecaíto" são ou não a mesma coisa? Granada e "granáa"?
> 
> Sob meu critério complacente são a mesma coisa e, consequentemente, a lista de homófonas será enorme. Por outro lado, se colocarmos cada fala no analisador de espectro, nem meu vizinho fala igual a mim. A solução está em algum lugar entre esses dois extremos. Na minha opinião, para comparar duas línguas devemos buscar diferenças fonéticas de porte superior ao daquelas existentes dentro de uma mesma língua (pode ser menor que o LL, não sou tão radical). De resto, estamos dizendo a mesma coisa com palavras diferentes.
> 
> Arquimedes teria dito "- Dêem-me uma alavanca suficientemente grande e um ponto de apoio adequado e eu moverei o mundo". Eu digo "- Dêem-me um critério adequado e eu demonstrarei qualquer coisa". A diferença está nos critérios. Quanto "desvio" é necessário para ser "diferente"?


O critério não é a correspondência ou não com fonemas distintos?

Se correspondem ao mesmo fonema, são alofones ou alófonos dele, como [t] em stop [stɒp] e [tʰ] em top [ˈtʰɒp] são alofones do fonema /t/ em inglês, embora sejam considerados fonemas diferentes no tailandês e no hindi. No espanhol, [d], como em dolor [doˈlor], e [ð], como em nada [naða] são alofones do fonema /d/, embora correspondam a fonemas diferentes em inglês. Fonte: Wikipedia. Eu sei, eu sei, mas os exemplos estão corretos.

Alguns sons do erre no PB podem ser alofones ou não, a depender do contexto: são alofones os sons do erre inicial em rato pronunciados por um mineiro e por um paranaense, mas se o mineiro ouvir em carro o mesmo som que ouviu o paranaense atribuir ao erre em rato, vai ouvir caro, e não carro: neste último caso, não há alofonia, embora houvesse no primeiro.

Agradeço que me corrijam os erros, conceituais ou não, em que eu tiver incorrido.


----------



## olivinha

Ari (post 27), eu estava respondendo ao que você disse sobre_ Concordo desde logo que haja nuances nas pronúncias _(post 23). Eu acho que a diferença entre o v em português e o v em espanhol é mais que "nuances nas pronúncias". Para mim a pronúncia da palavra digno em português é completamente diferente da pronúncia em espanhol, em ambas sílabas. O mesmo vale para versos. Se eu digo versos em português para um espanhol que não fale português, duvido que ele me entenda. Você pergunta o que _O que é pequeno? Quanto é grande?_ Para mim estas diferenças são grandes, como o primeiro s de desesperado ou o r de rica. Não sei como você pronunciaria o nome Ramón, se o estivesse lendo em português. Lendo dentro de um texto em português, eu diria o que para um espanhol soaria como presunto (jamón).
Não precisa demonstrar nada ;-). A sua percepção do espanhol é bem diferente da minha.


----------



## olivinha

Há um fonema no espanhol da Espanha que eu acho lindo. Talvez não seja um fonema, mas uma maneira de pronunciar o s no final de uma palavra. Ás vezes, nem sempre (e depende da região), o falante nativo da Espanha pronuncia este s com um leve silvo ao final. Muito leve, muito baixinho, mas está lá. É um assovio delicado que eu teria que concentrar-me para imitar. Mas eu adoro quando eu escuto. E se tenho intimidade com a pessoa, eu peço para repetir.

Esse s não existe em português. 
(Já sei que me desviei um pouco do tópico, mas valeu a pena.)


----------



## Ari RT

Também tenho um s que eu acho particularmente charmoso, o que aparece melhor no final de "besos", "dioses". Uma cruza de z com h aspirado que parece vir do palato. A impressão que eu tenho é de que seja um s com estrangulamento do fluxo de ar mais para trás um pouco e com a língua mais alta. 
Ainda suspeito que estejamos com a mesma opinião em palavras diferentes. O r de Ramón (ES) definitivamente não é como eu pronuncio arrego, rato, roda, rio. Não sou gaúcho. Nem mesmo os gaúchos pronunciam igual, mas até que se aproximam. No restante do Brasil, Ramón vira presunto mesmo. Aliás, creio ter lido em algum lugar que no PT pronunciamos oito erres diferentes. Não procurei confirmar a informação. O g de general (ES) não é o g de general (PT). (Nem o L finaU). Essas são diferentes mesmo, não há complacência que resolva.
Apresentei alguns exemplos não para esgrimir casos concretos, mas para estabelecer magnitudes de desvios. Estabelecer não, perguntar. Estou perguntando onde é que vocês acham que deva estar a linha limítrofe entre igual e diferente. O nosso d depois de sílaba tônica é bem mais longo, mas será que a diferença é maior que entre granada (como no centro-norte da Espanha, um d bem curtinho) e granáa (como no sul, sem d nenhum)? Não se justifica diferenciar pecado (ES) de pecado (PT) se dentro da mesma língua granada e granáa são formas, digamos, limítrofes em termos de duração do d. O nosso é mais longo que qualquer um dos dois, mas a diferença do d brasileiro para o d salmantino será maior que a diferença entre o salmantino e o andaluz? Isso conta como diferença ou não? 
A propósito, gostei do critério de alofonia proposto por RodrigoFV. Dá um ar científico ao que até agora eu tratei na base do "achismo".


----------



## olivinha

Ah, então você merece os meus parabéns (cheios de inveja) pelo seu "s" charmoso.

Outra coisa que eu adoro ouvir: um espanhol pronunciando o ll como o nosso lh (em palavras como lluvia, por exemplo.). Eu percebo isso principalmente em catalães quando estão falando espanhol. Assim, toalla e toalha, com escritas distintas, acabam com a mesma pronúncia. 

Enfim, @Ari RT, we're gonna have to agree to disagree. And... not so much.


----------



## gato radioso

Bom, a ll=lh é o mais comum; de facto, embora haja pessoas que individualmente ou como um rasgo particular da sua vila ou província pronunciem-no como "j" (para nós seria "y", a chamada _y griega_) isto é senhalado como excepção: chama-se "yeismo".
Isto é no que diz respeito da pronúncia espanhola: na América (Argentina, Uruguai... especialmente) é muito diferente.


----------



## Dymn

Acho que hoje em dia o yeísmo não é mais uma excepção, mas sim uma regra. Na Catalunha (entre os que somos nativos), a distinção aguenta com mais força, eu diferencio, mas a maioria da população espanhola não. Já agora o som docorrente é /ʝ/, ou seja, um _i _só que mais "forte" e consonántico. Nunca ouvi pronunciar como o _j_ português (por parte de um espanhol), mas pode acontecer.


----------



## Ari RT

olivinha said:


> Ah, então você merece os meus parabéns (cheios de inveja) pelo seu "s" charmoso.


Let's rephrase it: Como você, também eu considero charmoso um s, outro s (ou será o mesmo?) etc etc com tais características. Não cheguei a tais píncaros de excelência na pronúncia. Reconhecer alguns sons já me deixa satisfeito, não almejo o impossível.


----------



## RodrigoFV

Ari RT said:


> Let's rephrase it: Como você, também eu considero charmoso um s, outro s (ou será o mesmo?) etc etc com tais características. Não cheguei a tais píncaros de excelência na pronúncia. Reconhecer alguns sons já me deixa satisfeito, não almejo o impossível.


Li alhures que é possível distinguir cada vez melhor os fonemas semelhantes (e até os alofones do mesmo fonema) quanto mais se ouvem os ditos pares mínimos.

Em inglês, por exemplo, um brasileiro ouviria, exaustivamente, até que distinguisse nitidamente um do outro, shit, sheet, ship, sheep.

A distinção entre as transições (ou fricativas) glotais, aspirada (ou desvozeada) e soprada (vozeada), é tão sutil que não corresponde a fonemas distintos, ao que parece, na maioria das línguas, mas eu tenho para mim que uma delas, diferente da correspondente à da pronúncia do h em _hand_, é a que a maioria dos brasileiros dá ao r em rato e carro, de modo que talvez não sejam exatamente coincidentes. Ou talvez eu esteja aqui à procura de chifres em cabeça de cavalo.


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> Bom, a ll=lh é o mais comum; de facto, embora haja pessoas que individualmente ou como um rasgo particular da sua vila ou província pronunciem-no como "j" (para nós seria "y", a chamada _y griega_) isto é senhalado como excepção: chama-se "yeismo".
> Isto é no que diz respeito da pronúncia espanhola: na América (Argentina, Uruguai... especialmente) é muito diferente.


Gato, na minha experiência, é raro escutar o lh português. Eu moro em Madri. Vivo e trabalho com madrilenhos e gente de diversas partes da Espanha (já sabe, em Madri, quase ninguém é de Madri, hahahaha), e o que eu percebo no meu entorno não é o lh do meu idioma. Xavier Sardà (catalão) e Juan Manuel de la Padra (Euskadi/Castilla y León), você certamente os conhecerá, estes sim pronunciam o ll como pronunciamos o lh em português, e de forma bem marcada. Será por causa do sotaque deles? 
Eu sou de escutar podcasts, alguns em espanhol. Quando escuto este lh, eu guardo a gravação para compartir com gente do meu entorno. _Ya, pero nadie habla así_, me respondem

Claro, na América é outra história.



Dymn said:


> Acho que hoje em dia o yeísmo não é mais uma excepção, mas sim uma regra. Na Catalunha (entre os que somos nativos), a distinção aguenta com mais força, eu diferencio, mas a maioria da população espanhola não.


Espero que esta distinção aguente, Dymn. Seria uma pena perder este fonema em espanhol.


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> Gato, na minha experiência, é raro escutar o lh português. Eu moro em Madri. Vivo e trabalho com madrilenhos e gente de diversas partes da Espanha (já sabe, em Madri, quase ninguém é de Madri, hahahaha), e o que eu percebo no meu entorno não é o lh do meu idioma. Xavier Sardà (catalão) e Juan Manuel de la Padra (Euskadi/Castilla y León), você certamente os conhecerá, estes sim pronunciam o ll como pronunciamos o lh em português, e de forma bem marcada. Será por causa do sotaque deles?
> Eu sou de escutar podcasts, alguns em espanhol. Quando escuto este lh, eu guardo a gravação para compartir com gente do meu entorno. _Ya, pero nadie habla así_, me respondem
> 
> Claro, na América é outra história.
> 
> 
> Espero que esta distinção aguente, Dymn. Seria uma pena perder este fonema em espanhol.


Sim, é verdade, o nosso ll não é exactamente o lh.
No entanto, o que queria dizer é que, embora haja "yeismo" em muitos falantes espanhóis...eu julgo perceber que muitas pessoas ainda fazem uma diferença em:
_Calla ya!! _
Ou
_Yo llamo ya a Yuste, no llores más, Yolanda..._
De facto, se termos em conta a dificuldade que um espanhol tem para distinguir sons noutras línguas, é curioso ver que o lh português não tem dificuldade nenhuma, e que, no entanto, sons como avó/avô ou a última sílaba de flores são dificílimas para um espanhol médio.


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> Sim, é verdade, o nosso ll não é exactamente o lh.
> No entanto, o que queria dizer é que, embora haja "yeismo" em muitos falantes espanhóis...eu julgo perceber que muitas pessoas ainda fazem uma diferença em:
> _Calla ya!! _
> Ou
> _Yo llamo ya a Yuste, no llores más, Yolanda..._
> De facto, se termos em conta a dificuldade que um espanhol tem para distinguir sons noutras línguas, é curioso ver que o lh português não tem dificuldade nenhuma, e que, no entanto, sons como avó/avô ou a última sílaba de flores são dificílimas para um espanhol médio.


_Yo llamo ya a Yuste, no llores más, Yolanda._ Todo un reto para mi. 
E é verdade mesmo, pede prum espanhol repetir vovô/vovó. Chega ser engraçado (com todo respeito, Gato).


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> _Yo llamo ya a Yuste, no llores más, Yolanda._ Todo un reto para mi.
> E é verdade mesmo, pede prum espanhol repetir vovô/vovó. Chega ser engraçado (com todo respeito, Gato).


----------



## Dymn

gato radioso said:


> Sim, é verdade, o nosso ll não é exactamente o lh.


Há pessoas que mantêm o som e é exactamente como o _lh _português. A atriz de dobragem da Marge Simpson (Margarita de Francia, de Soria) distingue os dois sons. Confiram este video, no segundo 0:15, o Homer diz "o acabaremos en la ca/ʝ/e", e então a Marge repete, "¿volveremos a acabar en la ca/ʎ/e?".

Acho que quem não sabe pronunciar o /ʎ/, confude-lo com o som de _y_, não há ponto intermédio.

Já agora a distinção _ó/ô_ ou _é/ê_ não é um problema para falantes de catalão ou galego.


----------

